
Ask HN: How common are international emails in the wild? - flyGuyOnTheSly
I&#x27;m guessing the answer is &quot;not at all&quot;?<p>Just playing around with setting up a new site from scratch here and I noticed that international email validation is not present in input type=email html forms nor is it in the filter_var php email validation function.<p>Not a single international email listed on Wikipedia&#x27;s page [0] validates.<p>And in fact, a few of the non international ones do not validate either. Mainly the ones with double quotes in the username.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;International_email#Email_addresses
======
snazz
I live in an English-speaking country, which obviously clouds my experience to
some extent, but in the entire time I’ve been on the Internet, I’ve _never_
seen a Unicode email address anywhere or ever received an email from one. I’m
guessing that they would break many systems that don’t expect Unicode in email
addresses (which is why they don’t validate).

Does anyone know if there’s something like punycode[0] for email addresses?

[0]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punycode](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punycode)

------
bradknowles
What do you mean “international emails”?

Like, are there people who live outside of whatever country you are in, who
also exist and have valid working e-mail addresses? Yes, there are people in
the world for whom that is true.

Do you mean something about the character set that is used to display their
e-mail address in a localized form? If that’s the question you mean, then
perhaps you should expand on that, and then ask your question.

As it is, your question really doesn’t make any sense at all.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Agreed it didn't make any sense. OP, please change title to say "email
addresses" instead of just "emails."

~~~
buboard
and "unicode" instead of international

